# My new Gator Pit Party Gator!



## firepit (Aug 15, 2013)

I just picked up my new Party Gator by Gator Pit of Texas! It's a 24X42 with a fixed grill top on the firebox which will be seasoned up like a cast iron skillet, gas assist and tuning plates. Things are about to get smokey around here!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice, you are gonna love you new toy... Be sure to send Q-view of her Maiden Cook.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 15, 2013)

wow... now thats a pit :) cant wait to see it turning out some Q!!!!


----------



## radio (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow!  That's a dandy!  Need some grease dripping from those grates soon!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice Toy! Best of luck with it...JJ


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 15, 2013)

Incredibly nice solid well built cooking machine.  I can see that lasting several lifetimes!


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nice, I like it!


----------



## firepit (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for all of the compliments!!! I can't wait to start it up!!!!


----------



## beefmeister (Aug 16, 2013)

a real beaut.

Curious, what are those cooking devices in the background ?

Perhaps you should line everything up for a "group shot".


----------



## beefmeister (Aug 16, 2013)

Firepit, when you get the griddle top seasoned up, fetch some Blackened Redfish Magic. That hot griddle will make some awesome Blackened Tilapia, Red Snapper, etc.

Then it's on to homemade patty melts !! 

Brown the patties, griddle the onions and toast the Rye bread all on one surface...


----------



## firepit (Aug 17, 2013)

beefmeister said:


> a real beaut.
> Curious, what are those cooking devices in the background ?
> Perhaps you should line everything up for a "group shot".



Thank you, I'm seasoning it today. A WSM 22.5,  Akorn and a Weber Performer Gold is hiding under wraps back there. A "group shot" sounds like a great idea!  :biggrin:


----------



## firepit (Aug 17, 2013)

beefmeister said:


> Firepit, when you get the griddle top seasoned up, fetch some Blackened Redfish Magic. That hot griddle will make some awesome Blackened Tilapia, Red Snapper, etc.
> Then it's on to homemade patty melts !!
> Brown the patties, griddle the onions and toast the Rye bread all on one surface...



I've never tried BR Magic. Just looked it up and I'm definitely getting some. Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 17, 2013)

They make some great pits how long did you have to wait to get it made?  I have met rich down at Gator and can tell you from what I have seen his pits are second to none.


----------



## firepit (Aug 17, 2013)

ECTO1 said:


> They make some great pits how long did you have to wait to get it made?  I have met rich down at Gator and can tell you from what I have seen his pits are second to none.



Thank you, it's a mighty fine pit.The wait time for mine was almost seven months. I think they got behind because of the show they did that ran on Discovery Channel and Destination America. Even though it was a long wait, I'm happy with the build quality.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 17, 2013)

Congrats! Great looking pit!!!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice looking pit - can't wait to see the food you cook on it.  Did you also get the new exercise equipment accessory to the pit?  You know it is important to increase the level of exercise in all your family members to compensate for all the great food they will be eating...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 17, 2013)

NICE... jelousy is a sin...


----------



## wjordan52 (Aug 17, 2013)

Great looking pit! That grill on the firebox is making great use of 'wasted' heat. Can't wait to hear how it cooks.


----------



## firepit (Aug 17, 2013)

wjordan52 said:


> Great looking pit! That grill on the firebox is making great use of 'wasted' heat. Can't wait to hear how it cooks.



Thanks! I've got bacon grease on the grill as we speak while the pit is seasoning.


----------



## firepit (Aug 17, 2013)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Nice looking pit - can't wait to see the food you cook on it.  Did you also get the new exercise equipment accessory to the pit?  You know it is important to increase the level of exercise in all your family members to compensate for all the great food they will be eating...



You ain't kidding, lol. After each cook, I plan on pushing that heavy sucker around the patio. That should be a great workout! :biggrin:



oldschoolbbq said:


> NICE... jelousy is a sin...



Thanks! I plan on smoking on it next weekend. I can't wait!!!


----------



## firepit (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words!


----------

